# Whooo Hoooo, the boss is gone...



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright, Fritz and Co. are gone to Bimini for a week! They slipped up and left me w/ keys to the shop! :doh With winter comin' w/ great viz and the beautiful weather lately, I thought now would be a good time for inventory reduction! Come by and hang out, if you have had your eye on something now would be a GREAT time!Fritz will be Monday morning so come on by MBT Divers at 3920 Barrancas Ave.while I still have a job! :toast


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

uhhh what shop is this??? i'm sure theres a few others then me that dont know either..


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

> *wld1985 (10/6/2008)*uhhh what shop is this??? i'm sure theres a few others then me that dont know either..


MBT Dive Shop


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy hell, they left you in charge?????:doh I'll be coming in to bug the hell out of you this Friday. The boss and mini boss (daughter) will be gone at my house next week and I must get in as much diving in as possible starting this Saturday.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh no Jerry!!!!!!

we gotta go divin bro!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, guys...I edited my post! I forget that some people may not know where "here" is! Clay, I'm ready to shoot some fish...how did last Friday's trip go?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was terrible as far as shootin fish!

We got one flounder!!!! 3 divers, 2 fishermen/women...and one flounder!

Well...we did get one spade fish too...I pulled up in a school of em, and shot one thru the face from the boat just to feel better. So 2 fish! Whered they go??

Was still great to be out on the water!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright, headed to the shop...come keep me company and we'll swap lies! Jon, I'll be lookin' out for ya Friday! Hey, Clay, at least you got out w/ Coochie and ran the cat!


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jerry...yall still doing the $99 Open-water cert??!! I haven't heard lately if yall still have that promo goin on?!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, Michael...we have the OW classes right now for $149! That includes tuition, instructor fees, books, course materials, admin. fees, NAUI registration, and SCUBA equipment for the course. All a student has to provide is a mask, snorkel, and fins! Good to hear from ya...you get a new number? Swing by the shop and catch up!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

BTW, We had a blast up here yesterday! Merideth, she's on the forum, came in and took advantage of the 'boss is away sale'! She got a whole sweeeeet setup, she'll be trying out her new rig as soon as the weather breaks! Y'all better come by 'cuz I ain't having a job come Monday morning!


----------

